# Calling all Raw/ Natural instincts feeders



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

So you may have seen that our breeder has chosen to raw feed the puppies.  I'm really happy about that! Coco is being weaned onto Natural instinct puppy food, seeing her eat it yesterday was lovely she was really tucking in!

So my first qs are:

How much do you buy at a time, and how much do you defrost? 

If I want to introduce chicken wings, is one chicken wing classed as a whole meal? What other meat/bones can you feed?

What do you use for treats when training to compliment the raw feeding?


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

How much you buy at a time depends on how much freezer space you have. I have a spare small chest freezer in the garage and order 40kg (40 tubs!) as a time as well as some chicken carcasses and lamb spines - that fills the freezer up and lasts a long time. They deliver free for 40kg or over.

I defrost a tub at a time (sometimes 2 if I'm mixing tripe flavour with another flavour). I've got 2 adult dogs though .... with one puppy you will need to work out amounts. It keeps OK in the fridge for 5 days.

I give Orijen as treats as well as tiny bits of hams, cheese, cooked chicken.

Natural Instinct is a great choice, they love it.

Sue x


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

Oh wow 40 tubs is free delivery? I can only usually order 6/7. But may be worth me asking friends and family to help store it ( as the stress if i run out!!!) I defrost one at a time but you can feed your dog if it is still frozen; they love the bits of ice in hot weather. I give Pushca one chicken wing at lunch time as a treat but not every day.
I use salmon, salmon skin or organic dog treats but she does get the occasional bit of cooked meat or naughty treats
Your dog will love NI and so will you


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I get about 10 tubs delivered at a time which fills up one drawer space in the freezer.

You can buy in 450g tubs or 1kg tubs. For a puppy you feed between 4%-6% of their body weight over 3-4 meals a day.

Originally I used to defrost a whole tub and divide it up using scales into individual portions. I bought a about 4 cheap tuppaware dishes so I kept the food in there. It just helped so I knew how much food to give. Now she's a full grown adult I just give her a portion size by eye.

Keep an eye on puppies body weight as they do gain quickly and you need to keep the food at the right amount.

You can also part defrost the food, cut it in half and put half back in the freezer. Do this if you think the 1kg will go on longer than 4-5 days.

As for treats, I use fresh cooked chicken pieces, frankfurter sausage, Natures Menu treats - cut in half for puppies, Coachies treats.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I really loved using NI - until Biscuit went off it! - I then tried Nature's Menu, which he loved until he went off that too! So I now do a mixture of Barking Heads/raw chicken wings and tinned mackerel. He goes mad for the chicken wings and I'm considering moving back to raw now that I've got a bit more fridge/freezer space. As a very young puppy I used to give a chicken wing as a whole meal as it's about 100g and he used to need 300g raw food a day at that point. He also loves a raw carrot (or two) a day.

The biggest bonus you will find with Coco is that she will have so much less poo than on some other foods! Definitely a big plus! x


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks, great advice as always, I think the fact you can cut it slightly defrosted and refreeze is great.

Very handy to know how many tubs fill a freexer drawer too, thanks.


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks Jane, Funny, I was thinking if all does not go to plan and either I can't cope, or Coco goes off it, then Barking heads mixed with parts raw like chicken wings, and so on was going to be my next plan. I bet tinned mackrel must be very good for them too. Good to see you can do both and it works well.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I think I put 10/12 1kg tubs in a drawer.

Millie went of her NI for a while, but I've discovered through trial and error it was the chicken she went off. Now her favourite is Beef Tripe. Not that you will need this info until 6 months old, when you can take the puppy food away and use the adult food, bar working dog.

Millie now has a bowl of NI (usually beef tripe) and a bowl of barking heads for when she fancies a change. No ideal as it all digests at different rates, but works for Millie.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

KCsunshine said:


> Thanks, great advice as always, I think the fact you can cut it slightly defrosted and refreeze is great.
> 
> Very handy to know how many tubs fill a freexer drawer too, thanks.


I used to be able to get 10 tubs in a freezer drawer until they recently changed the tub size, now I can't stack them two high anyone and have to lie them on their side so can only get 8 in each drawer. On the upside have recently found a shop that stocks NI so I can now pick up locally at same price as internet but without postage. I never used the puppy version for Remy and put her straight on adult (not working as it has extra vitamin C, so not suitable for puppies) as it is exactly the same just ground very slightly finer.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I have the puppy version for Ted and the adult version for Betty but they always end up playing swapsies....so funny to watch. I am lucky that the NI head office/ outlet factory is just down the road from me so I am always popping in which is great as they often have things in which are not advertised on their website or in retail outlets. I found that a 1kg tub lasted long enough to use before it went off if kept refrigerated.


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

embee said:


> I used to be able to get 10 tubs in a freezer drawer until they recently changed the tub size, now I can't stack them two high anyone and have to lie them on their side so can only get 8 in each drawer. On the upside have recently found a shop that stocks NI so I can now pick up locally at same price as internet but without postage. I never used the puppy version for Remy and put her straight on adult (not working as it has extra vitamin C, so not suitable for puppies) as it is exactly the same just ground very slightly finer.


Hi there
Where is the shop please? I am in SE London but am happy to drive as feel NI p and P is a bit expensive. I use mobile pet foods in Eltham but they still charge
Thanks


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Mandy is not in your area so not sure the shop she is using is any good for you. The head office is in Camberley just off junction 4 off the m3...my local garden centre in Bagshot also stock it so it may be worth calling them to ask you nearest stockist.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

embee said:


> I used to be able to get 10 tubs in a freezer drawer until they recently changed the tub size, now I can't stack them two high anyone and have to lie them on their side so can only get 8 in each drawer. On the upside have recently found a shop that stocks NI so I can now pick up locally at same price as internet but without postage. I never used the puppy version for Remy and put her straight on adult (not working as it has extra vitamin C, so not suitable for puppies) as it is exactly the same just ground very slightly finer.


I emailed them about their new packaging, they are impossible to open. They've changed supplier and now get the packaging made in the UK. They know they have teething problems. I haven't bought enough of the new style packaging to store them en mass in the freezer. It might well be worth emailing them to tell them that that too is a problem.


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

I prepare my own mix for all our dogs (think there are a few threads on it - and it is shown on the CCGB in more detail) - as we have ourselves gone from Royal Canine to Purina to Natural Instinct with a dabble with Nature's Menu and Fish4Dogs.

Personally I love the home-made option - a bit more hassle but I see the effect it has on my dogs (teeth and the 1970's pooh ! - practically odourless and goes white and crumbly - and extra benefits for nursing mums xx)

We provide free-vouchers for our puppies for a mix of BARF products - though we have found that they do tend to go off the "baby-food" texture of NI at around the 6 month old mark. Nature's Menu pouches have been great for the younger pups - though again prolonged use has seen a few turn their nose up at the consistency over a period of time (though the pouches are brilliant if you go away for a few days !).

Fish4Dogs is a dry kibble - it is our current feed of choice for the puppies - though we are now feeding it with our own BARF mix and / or with NI - and dogs' natural need (EMRA - as on the CCGB) is to chew - so adding the "crunch" of Fish4Dogs to the "flesh" of NI / BARF works a treat. 

As for the amount - that is something that does not take too long to work out - as long as you use meal-times set at around 30mins each time - let them eat what they want within that time and add / take-away anything until meal-time ends.

Having seen and heard of so many tummy issues with dogs on a cheap cereal bulked meal - BARF is certainly the step in the right direction.

Stephen x


----------



## doreen (Sep 17, 2011)

lve fed Buddy on NI as that was what the breeder had been feeding him hes nearly 1yr old now, hes really fit and healthy on it,he sometimes as times when he goes off it but it doesnt last long at one time l did try him on orijen but he wasnt very fussed, and the smell that came out the other end l was quite pleased he didnt, never get any problems with NI


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Jukee Doodles said:


> I prepare my own mix for all our dogs (think there are a few threads on it - and it is shown on the CCGB in more detail) - as we have ourselves gone from Royal Canine to Purina to Natural Instinct with a dabble with Nature's Menu and Fish4Dogs.
> 
> Personally I love the home-made option - a bit more hassle but I see the effect it has on my dogs (teeth and the 1970's pooh ! - practically odourless and goes white and crumbly - and extra benefits for nursing mums xx)
> 
> ...





Are you saying you feed kibble and raw at the same time??? I was under the impression that this was not a good idea as they would digest at different rates??


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

MillieDog said:


> I emailed them about their new packaging, they are impossible to open. They've changed supplier and now get the packaging made in the UK. They know they have teething problems. I haven't bought enough of the new style packaging to store them en mass in the freezer. It might well be worth emailing them to tell them that that too is a problem.


I'll give them a ring. If freezer drawers tend to be a standard size then other people will have the same problem. Luckily I had popped to the local shop and just got a few boxes. If I had placed an online order for my usual 20 boxes I'd have been caught out and wouldn't have been able to get 4 of them in the freezer and would have had to ask a neighbour to help out and store them. My girls have never gone off NI although I do vary their diet by giving carcass, wings, sprats, lamb spine etc for a few meals each week. Tomorrow they have half a rabbit each.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> I emailed them about their new packaging, they are impossible to open. They've changed supplier and now get the packaging made in the UK. They know they have teething problems. I haven't bought enough of the new style packaging to store them en mass in the freezer. It might well be worth emailing them to tell them that that too is a problem.


Omg ive found that to and i even cut my finger the first time i tryed to open one,i have found it easier if you squeeze the sides in then the lid pops off .


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

DONNA said:


> Omg ive found that to and i even cut my finger the first time i tryed to open one,i have found it easier if you squeeze the sides in then the lid pops off .


I'll try that tip thanks. I spoke to them this morning and again mentioned the poor quality of their new tubs and impossible to open. The chap said something about EU Regs  to which I replied, oh don't mention them to me, my hackles will rise  and he said, imagine how we feel  Point taken 

He also suggested using a spoon to level off the new lids. Nothing like making things awkward


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

What are the new ones like?? The puppy ones I have for Ted are the same as they have always been but the last lot I got for Betty were unbranded tubs but still easy to open ( think they may have been a temporary measure)??


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

I have found a supplier of natural instinct near me so have ordered some . Sad as it may sound, but I'm quite excited to start and would love to see Molly enjoying her meals a bit more as at the moment she can take or leave the kibble unless it it 'jazzed' up a bit!! She loves the chicken wings (got over the initial licking only stage!!) so hopefully she'll
Enjoy it. The lady I spoke to said that NI were offering free delivery at the moment so they would honour that too . She too commented on the new packaging.


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Are you saying you feed kibble and raw at the same time??? I was under the impression that this was not a good idea as they would digest at different rates??


We feed all of our adult dogs a DIY RAW/BARF diet but we have done a lot of testing with puppy weaning food because not all of the new owners of the puppies will continue to feed raw when they take them home. So after trying lots of different types of kibble we have found that the pups thrive on being fed both raw minced chicken carcass and Fish4Dogs Puppy kibble at the same time. We have not had a single problem with digestion or runny bums. It may be because it just contains fish and potato starch but NO cereal. This way when the pups leave here from 8 weeks old they are used to both types of food and make a really easy transition to whatever the new owner chooses to feed them ongoing. J xx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Jukee Doodles said:


> We feed all of our adult dogs a DIY RAW/BARF diet but we have done a lot of testing with puppy weaning food because not all of the new owners of the puppies will continue to feed raw when they take them home. So after trying lots of different types of kibble we have found that the pups thrive on being fed both raw minced chicken carcass and Fish4Dogs Puppy kibble at the same time. We have not had a single problem with digestion or runny bums. It may be because it just contains fish and potato starch but NO cereal. This way when the pups leave here from 8 weeks old they are used to both types of food and make a really easy transition to whatever the new owner chooses to feed them ongoing. J xx


I didn't know Fish4dogs did a kibble, Obi loves their treats! I'll have to look in to this for when we go to Cornwall in aug as freezer space will be extremely limited! How do you find the Fish4dogs versus Orijen? I tried Obi on Orijen before he moved to NI and it made him too loose and he didn't like it much? Do you think the white fish is a kinder protein?


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

I feed raw and sometimes use Origen as training treats but I think I'll get a bag of fish4dogs kibble next as treats and for the treat ball http://www.fish4dogs.com


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Just spotted that GJW Titmuss sell it which is perfect as just down the road from me  Will give it a go. Thanks for the tip JD .


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks for the explanation - really interesting - I know Milliedog feeds both at the same time without a problem. I tried fish for dogs for Bettys allergies - she loved it although it is very hard and did give her fish breath!!! Wafcol salmon and potato is also highly regarded.


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> I didn't know Fish4dogs did a kibble, Obi loves their treats! I'll have to look in to this for when we go to Cornwall in aug as freezer space will be extremely limited! How do you find the Fish4dogs versus Orijen? I tried Obi on Orijen before he moved to NI and it made him too loose and he didn't like it much? Do you think the white fish is a kinder protein?


We had mixed results with Orijen as we did have a few upset tums when using it so switched to Fish4Dogs with 100% success rate.



colpa110 said:


> Thanks for the explanation - really interesting - I know Milliedog feeds both at the same time without a problem. I tried fish for dogs for Bettys allergies - she loved it although it is very hard and did give her fish breath!!! Wafcol salmon and potato is also highly regarded.


I've also heard that Pets @ Home do their own Fishmongers kibble which is highly recommended but I can only find it in an adult sized kibble in store. It is about 1/3 cheaper than the price of Fish 4 Dogs. J x


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

I think my mind is set then, I'd like to mainly raw feed with a mixture of good quality kibble. I hope it works.


----------

